# Suns' Stoudemire sees no limits in second season



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

http://www.usatoday.com/sports/basketball/nba/suns/2003-10-22-stoudamire_x.htm




> Turns out last season's NBA rookie of the year wasn't just a 20-year-old phenom when he took the league by storm. Amare Stoudemire was a one-eye, one-foot wonder directly out of high school.
> After the first month of the season, the Phoenix Suns power forward junked contact lenses that weren't comfortable and played with legally blind, 20-400 vision in his left eye and impaired 20-40 vision in his right.
> 
> Then, after aggravating a bunion on his right toe in a 38-point explosion against Kevin Garnett and the Minnesota Timberwolves in late December, he finished the season dealing with intense pain in his foot.
> ...


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Amare scares the crap outta me.


----------



## Muffin (Feb 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> Amare scares the crap outta me.


:laugh: I like that!

He definitely is an enigma to me. I am looking forward to see what he shows us this season. Last year everyone was comparing him to KG b/c of the out of high school association but his size makes me think more of a Tim Duncan. If he can become an offensive and defensive threat at 6'10 247 lbs, he could be on his way to the Duncan comparisons imo.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

He is not as complete as Timmy D, but could probably bench press Duncan + whatever Duncan is benching.. The part Shawn Kemp/part Karl Malone comparsion from.. Flip Saunders I think.. fits him the best imo.. he's going to have a good season offensively.


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

The comparison to Tim Duncan is very premature at best. Duncan has improved his game almost every year and he actually had a decent mid-range shot when he first came into the NBA. I do realize Amare has ventured into the NBA at a much earlier age though. Yet, Amare doesn't have much of a mid-range game and he will need to greatly improve that to even be mentioned with Timmy. I saw a pre-season game against Portland and his form is quite ugly and the results were the same from outside.


----------

